# luxating patella after surgery: now now?



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Fractured Circle it good to see you on the forum again. Poor Llama. I am sure you already have her on joint supplements. The only thing that I can think of is acupuncture. It will be interesting to hear what the specialist says. I hope things improve.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Awwww the poor baby. I have been through the surgery with 2 of my poodles and am thankful to say we have not had any issues following surgery. Lila lived 9 years after hers and Nicholas hd his done 6 years ago and runs like a gazelle now. I am curious as to what it could be. I wonder if it could be a scar tissue thing or maybe not the knee but muscles. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Physical Therapy*

I am so sorry to hear about Llama's post-surgery challenges. I have had friends tell me that they have had great success with physical therapy---especially swimming! The PT must be highly qualified and experienced. HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dog's problem. I hope she is not in pain. Before my Pomeranian had LP surgery it was actually a torn tendon that prevented her from using the leg. Also later in her life her front shoulder dislocated which caused lameness in that leg. Just a couple of possibilities to look into for Llama, but I would think that either of those would have shown up in an x-ray.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Glad to see you posting *fracturedcircle*, but I'm very sorry to hear Llama is having trouble. (She sure is looking good, though!) I wish I had more to offer than just my good wishes, those you have in abundance. I hope the surgical specialist can offer some encouraging news. Please let us hear back from you after Llama's appointment.:clover: (How's Vlada doing?)


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about this. If it turns out to be soft tissue, maybe you could try laser treatments. Max has had 5 so far since his surgery and his last one is Friday. Seems to help, but not sure. There is a lot of evidence supporting it.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> Glad to see you posting *fracturedcircle*, but I'm very sorry to hear Llama is having trouble. (She sure is looking good, though!) I wish I had more to offer than just my good wishes, those you have in abundance. I hope the surgical specialist can offer some encouraging news. Please let us hear back from you after Llama's appointment.:clover: (How's Vlada doing?)


Vlada is doing well, thankfully! she always has her perky, straight-A student attitude going. :adore: she also protects Llama when we go to the dog park or beach cos apparently she sees Llama as her frail little sister who can't possibly protect herself.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So glad to hear Vlada is doing so very well, and playing "the big sister" role to the hilt! Llama is lucky to have such a devoted protector and pal. It's really nice to have updates on your little cuties again. Thanks for posting!  I'll continue to hope for better news about Llama's post-surgery progress.:clover:


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

So sorry about your pup!

My dog had luxating patella surgery and kept hitching her leg post surgery. It turns out, one of the pins inserted to stabilize the knee had moved just a bit...but it was apparently enough to cause her discomfort. The pins were removed and it's like a night and day difference.

I am not sure exactly what kind of surgery your dog had but if pins were inserted, perhaps one or both have moved or broken? It may be worth an x-ray to investigate.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

irbsad said:


> So sorry about your pup!
> 
> My dog had luxating patella surgery and kept hitching her leg post surgery. It turns out, one of the pins inserted to stabilize the knee had moved just a bit...but it was apparently enough to cause her discomfort. The pins were removed and it's like a night and day difference.
> 
> I am not sure exactly what kind of surgery your dog had but if pins were inserted, perhaps one or both have moved or broken? It may be worth an x-ray to investigate.


the pins were removed and the x-rays showed nothing so far. sigh.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry poor Llama is having difficulties. And so sorry for the stress this must cause you too.


----------



## irbsad (Dec 5, 2012)

Ugh...this must be so frustrating. Could there be an underlying hip issue in play? While Kili had clear luxating patella, the ortho vet also noticed some stiffness in her hindquarters when manipulated but nothing has shown up on x-ray.

I know you have likely done all this but there seems to be some real benefit to Dasuquin with MSM. Apparently not all glucosamine is the same...and this, while expensive, is supposed to be very helpful.

I will send positive thoughts your way.


----------

